# Need help with fish



## flgshp99 (Feb 23, 2007)

O.K. well I just started a cook job p/t at the local bar. So Lent is here and they are doing a fish fry every Friday. Well the main cook there orders frozen cod fillets and thaws them in water on Thursday and leaves them in water till Friday in the walk in. She then told me just to pick a piece out of the water butterfly it and coat it with 50/50 flour & breadcrumbs then into the fryer. Now where are the seasonings? The fish is waterlogged and falling apart and everyone is blaming me(the new guy).
 The Owner doesn't know anything in the kitchen and doesn't want any batter of any kind. So what would be a proper way to thaw the fish and season it before hitting the oil? Help


----------



## Katie H (Feb 23, 2007)

Get another job.  Seriously, though, you are probably fighting a losing battle.  I'm aghast.  This so wrong on so may levels.

VERA...hurry up and come back from New Orleans.  We need your expertise.


----------



## flgshp99 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah, it sucks but I have to work there for now. My wife has bartended there for a long time and everyone loves the both of us. The former cook just up and quit. They asked me one night if I would work 2 nights a week (Cash)
I haven't cooked in a restaurant in 10 years...


----------



## Katie H (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that you're kind of stuck between a rock and hard place but, at least, you can work with your wife.  That's a real positive thing.  And, of course, the _cash _thing is a real incentive.  Be careful with that, too.  It could come back and bite you in the butt.

As far as the fish issue is concerned, I don't think it should be "swimming" (sorry for the comment) in water all night.  That is probably what contributes to its falling apart when it is cooked.  I've never had to prepare fish in the quantity you probably have to, nor in the time frame.  However, there are plenty of other folks on this board who will be able to give you expert advice.  Just be patient.  The answers will come.


----------



## flgshp99 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you... Yeah I'm just helping them out. I have a full time job. But now that I'm there I know that what they are doing is wrong and I want it to be right...lol


----------



## attie (Feb 23, 2007)

flgshp99 said:
			
		

> Thank you... Yeah I'm just helping them out. I have a full time job. But now that I'm there I know that what they are doing is wrong and I want it to be right...lol


They're doing everything wrong. Thaw the fish in the cooler [fridge] overnight. If you thaw it in water make sure it drains well, you can pat it dry with paper towelling.
1/2 and 1/2 breadcrumb and flour, wow! that's different, never tried that. How about crumbed? make a batter with the flour a little thicker than milk, dust the fish in the flour, dip in the batter mix then crumb.
If you're having a Friday fish fry I wouldn't worry to much about seasoning, the fish itself should be tasty enough


----------



## pacanis (Feb 23, 2007)

Not to play devil's advocate, but I used to let already thawed perch, bass, crappie and walleye filets soak in milk overnight in the fridge and it never made the fish soggy by dinnertime.  I know fish has different textures, but I'm wondering if the fish is any good to begin with, like maybe it was thawed and refrozen before.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 23, 2007)

well cod is very mild.  a little salt and pepper will keep the flour and crumb from tasting like mush.  I also would make sure the fish is well dried before flouring.  Ideally you would do flour (light dusting), egg dip, bread crumbs (seasoned).  fry.


----------



## flgshp99 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies..... Yes, I believe the fish is not that great 2 begin
 The owner dosen't want any batter going on in the process. It's a VERY small kitchen and she thinks it will make 2 big a mess. I was thinking of thawing the fish in the walk in then leting it drain in a pan so, it dry when you go to get a piece. Then dust it with flour, dunk it in some milk, and in to some breadcrumbs.
Will seasoning the breadcrumbs lose their flavor once cooked? I was told that a while ago. or season the milk?


----------



## Caine (Feb 23, 2007)

First, stop thawing the fish in water. It is unneccessary. Move it from the freezer to the refrigerator on Thursday. Truthfully, I prefer a nice beer batter myself, but if the owner doesn't want you to batter them, well, it is HIS bar.

On Friday, lay out some paper towels and place the fillets on them, turning once after about 10 minutes, to dry. Set up three plates about the size of a pie plate, or use pie plates, leading to the deep fryer. Put flour in the first plate, egg wash (a mixture of 1/4 cup water for each egg used) in the second plate, and bread crumbs in the third. You can season the flour, the egg wash, the bread crumbs, or all three, or not, as you wish. The seasoning can be as simple as salt & pepper (with or without a touch of garlic powder), or a full blown cajun type seasoning such as Emeril Lagasse's Essence, depending on what the locals like. I don't suggest a commercial Cajun seasoning mix because they are loaded with salt. If you decide to try Cajun, make your own. There are a multitude of recipes on the internet, including Emeril's.

Now, starting with a dry fillet, dredge it in the flour, submerse it in the egg wash, roll it in the bread crumbs, and lay it GENTLY in the deep fryer basket. Use one hand only, so your "fryer basket handle" hand stays clean and dry. Put as many as will fit comfortably into the basket without crowding, then lower it slowly into the fryer. When they float, they're done.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 23, 2007)

Just another thought here, if they don't want batter, I would make sure you press the water out of the fish w/paper towels, dip in just milk and then your 50-50 mix.  Let it  dry a bit and  fry.  Let us know how your progress is going.  Good Luck !


----------



## flgshp99 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone.....Yeah I think the biggest problem is them leaving the fish
sitting in water overnight and the fish is getting waterlogged and falling apart in the water. I try to "ring" the fish out...lol..before putting it into the crumbs
I just have to convince the main cook that her way isn't working..lol


----------



## jennyema (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd avoid the milk due to food allergies/intolerance. JMO


----------



## flgshp99 (Feb 23, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I'd avoid the milk due to food allergies/intolerance. JMO


right on....never thought of that


----------



## jennyema (Feb 23, 2007)

If someone is lactose intolerant or allergic the fish might give them some distress and you wouldn't want that.

Can I ask why the owner wants fish on the menu in the first place if he/she doesn't want to handle/prepare it correctly?


----------



## flgshp99 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well the owners just bought the place about 1 year ago. They turned the place around and paid it off fairly quick like 6 months.
 Neither have a clue about the kitchen and the main cook leads them to believe she has a clue about running the kitchen. The kitchen was contracted out for along time before they bought it. 
They just started doing the fish and most of the customers don't have the most discerning pallet. I think they are starting to realize what is up now and I want to help them.


----------



## attie (Feb 23, 2007)

"""Will seasoning the breadcrumbs lose their flavor once cooked"""

Not realy, but the seasoning will eventually taint the oil. I've seen a business go broke using lemon/pepper seasoning, everything ended up tasting of lemon/pepper.

I'd like to add to the crumbed fish floating when cooked, the fish will come to the surface, sort off, but don't wait until it lays flat on top of the oil, it will then be overcooked, you will soon know by the colour of the crumb


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 23, 2007)

Maybe just using flour will help the oil stay cleaner longer w/just S& P !


----------



## attie (Feb 23, 2007)

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Maybe just using flour will help the oil stay cleaner longer w/just S& P !


 
I'm afraid it doesn't Barb, the flour leaves the fish like a cloud and damages the oil moreso than crumbs do. Sorry about that, it's just that I'm very fussy at work as to what goes in my oils, each vat costs me $50AU to fill x 5 vats so I look after them.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks, would have never thought that!  Glad you replied !


----------



## JGDean (Feb 24, 2007)

*Fish Chunks*



			
				Caine said:
			
		

> First, stop thawing the fish in water. It is unneccessary. Move it from the freezer to the refrigerator on Thursday. Truthfully, I prefer a nice beer batter myself, but if the owner doesn't want you to batter them, well, it is HIS bar.
> 
> On Friday, lay out some paper towels and place the fillets on them, turning once after about 10 minutes, to dry. Set up three plates about the size of a pie plate, or use pie plates, leading to the deep fryer. Put flour in the first plate, egg wash (a mixture of 1/4 cup water for each egg used) in the second plate, and bread crumbs in the third. You can season the flour, the egg wash, the bread crumbs, or all three, or not, as you wish. The seasoning can be as simple as salt & pepper (with or without a touch of garlic powder), or a full blown cajun type seasoning such as Emeril Lagasse's Essence, depending on what the locals like. I don't suggest a commercial Cajun seasoning mix because they are loaded with salt. If you decide to try Cajun, make your own. There are a multitude of recipes on the internet, including Emeril's.
> 
> Now, starting with a dry fillet, dredge it in the flour, submerse it in the egg wash, roll it in the bread crumbs, and lay it GENTLY in the deep fryer basket. Use one hand only, so your "fryer basket handle" hand stays clean and dry. Put as many as will fit comfortably into the basket without crowding, then lower it slowly into the fryer. When they float, they're done.


 
I agree with this method. You could also cut into chunks before frying- will cook fast and be snack friendly.


----------



## flgshp99 (Feb 25, 2007)

thx everyone


----------



## Robt (Feb 26, 2007)

Cod [either esat coast or west ] will fall apart-flake when cooked tooo much.

I would flour or bread or batter or what ever so they would brown the what ever in like 4 minutes for a 1/2 in piece in 360 degree fat.  If you pick your coating so the fish is on the rare side as the breadis done, it will likely get to the table just right.

Don't use frozen fish so can't help on that but water?  

I call home about 100 miles west of you and can tell you after spending 30+ years in Seattle,  I do not eat fish in Missouri unless we bring it from here or catch it there.

Good Luck.


----------



## Claire (Feb 27, 2007)

I always use salt, black pepper (coarsely ground), and a pinch of cayenne, as a minimum, in any flour/breading I do before frying.  Garlic and onion powders or flakes are also good.  I like the milk for strong flavored fish, it seems to offset any over "fishiness".  I also avoid doing it if I know a guest is lactose intolerant, but the fact is you cannot possibly take every food-related problem into account.  HOWEVER, since your fish is already soaked in water, you probably don't want to add ANY liquid to the formula!  

As a raised-strict-Catholic girl, I was astonished to move to the Midwest and find such a Fish-on-Friday culture still exists here! LOL.  During lent, everyone goes to the Elks lodge and has fish.  They're great, though.  There is baked and fried (I think it is cod) and deep fried smelt.  Hey, we're upscale here!  I do wish they'd put more thought into their salad/green veggies.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes I agree with everyone, Take that Fish OUT of the water, use the fridge, take it out of the freezer the night before, put it in the fridge, then the next day, pat it dry and follow the instuctions that Caine gave you, that sounds the best, if you dont have to breadcrumb or you wanted to try another way, just season the fish and grill or BBQ  on a flat grill or hot BBQ, use lemon to flavour or any other flavours you may have or be allowed to use.  I hope it all works out for you, just GET THAT FISH OUT OF WATER.
                           Spiritwolf.


----------



## blabberbrat (Mar 26, 2007)

So true!
fishes are supposed to be let off the water once they are cathced (unless it was meant to have a fresh living ones).

never put them back into water in order to thaw them. as you have experienced it yourself.

transferring into chillers a day before cooking is good enough.

as the meat of fishes are quite soft and tasty by nature, as little seasonings as possible is recommended. just a spoonfull of chopped garlic, a pinch of salt and pepper and oil to mix with the fish fillets before dusting them with flour, a plunge into egg and a crawl into the crumbs.

if you'd like 'em spicy, just add another pinch of cajun seasoning into the mix or dust it with just before plunging to the egg for stronger flavor.

make sure the oil you'll use to fry them is hot enough (almost nearing the smoking point but not yet). Once it is, turn the flame a bit lower and drown the fish slowly into the oil.

once they are golden brown and crisp-looking, take them out and pat dry the excessive oil.

in my opinion. a slice of lime and tartar sauce are always the best friend of deep fried fish.

good luck.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 26, 2007)

fish is not going to defrost in comercial walk in without water. the only option then is to leave it outside, but that is not very safe either. so let it defrost just as it is done now. take out of water put on the towel patet it dry, semi dry. i'd season it a bit with some lemon pepper mix, then dip into flour, shake exess of, then roll or even prss into bread crumbs. it will be fine, when it comes out of the friyer sprinkle some salt right away. if you want to keep the boss happy the above will do both, make good fish and asure that your both doesn't get mad at you for misusing the ingredients and doing things the opposite if what she wants.


----------

